# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Echec de connexion  une source de donnes SQL

## Giova02

Bonjour  tous,

Voici mon problme:

Dans InfoPath, j'ai cr une connexion vers une base de donne SQL. J'ai donc d entrer le User et le Pswd pour avoir accs au tables... Je choisis la table voulue... Ensuite, je mets la valeur d'un des champs du formulaire gale  un champ de ma BD (avec filtre mais a ce n'est qu'un dtail). 

tout va bien jusque l. 

Le problme survient lorsque je veux faire un aperu (ou encore lorsque je publie et que je veux accder  mon formulaire) bref quand le formulaire s'excute... 

En effet, un premier message s'affiche me disant que une des sources de donnes requises est indisponible (alors que quand j'essaye d'accder  ma table par SQL Server Management par exemple a marche). 

Dans ce message, on me propose 3 possibilits: 

- "Travailler hors connexion", 
- "Essayer de se connecter", 
- "Afficher les dtails". 

"Travailler hors connexion ne me sert  rien puisque mes donnes ne s'affiche pas. 

"Essayer de se connecter" m'affiche un autre message me disant qu'InfoPath a contact la source de donnes mais que la rception des donnes a chou...l aussi j'ai galement "Afficher les dtails"... qui m'affiche le message suivant:

Impossible d'excuter la requte pour le DataObject suivant*: CurrentFilter
InfoPath ne peut pas excuter la requte spcifie.
InfoPath ne peut pas se connecter  la source de donnes.
Accs refus.
Accs refus.

Accs refus... alors que l'utilisateur dont je me suis servi pour faire la liaison  ma BD SQL au dbut, a en fait tous les droits sur la table dont j'ai besoin (qui est comme vous l'aurez compris "CurrentFilter").

Si InfoPath ne se sert pas de cet utilisateur, est-ce qu'il faut que je cre un compte spcifique pour InfoPath dans SQL Server?

Enfin, comme vous le voyez je ne comprends pas vraiment d'o vient mon erreur... Et je vous serais reconnaissant si vous pouviez m'aider.

Merci d'avance ;-)

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Le problme c'est qu'en debug ton formulaire n'est pas en mode controle total donc ca te fait des erreur d'accs. C'est normal si tu utilise Visual studio pour dveloppez tu peux corriger ici


Sinon faudra le publier pour tester soit en mode controle total (et le signer) si Access est sur un domaine diffrent. Si tu veux des explique la dessus demande

Sinon tu peux te contenter de le publier en mode domain (selui du milieu) et il t'affichera surement un warning me te permettras de tester.

++
Thierry

----------

